

One of VR's Biggest Problems Solved - architek1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/architek1/auris-4vr

======
donclark
I have a DK2 and am constantly frustrated with my audio headphone/DK2 headset
setup. I am actually surprised that Oculus did not address the audio issue
sooner. Sound is such an important factor in visualization. The consumer
version (CV1) is supposedly not out for another 6-8 months?

